

Graphical Linear Algebra - jonnybgood
http://graphicallinearalgebra.net

======
joshtgreenwood
I understand that brevity is not the goal here but I have read through the
first 3 "episodes" and feel as though the content has been mostly trite
remarks. I don't mean to be a grinch here. I love what the author is doing and
the informal "Khan Academy" approach to mathematics but I can't help but want
more meaty content.

~~~
jacobolus
Yeah. I also don’t want to be too negative, but I skimmed through the posts so
far, and it seems like we don’t actually have much graphics or linear algebra
yet. Instead, we have a bunch of wordy prose preparing us to someday get to
the graphical linear algebra.

To the author: you might want to lead off with something a bit more
substantive, or many readers are going to get bored and leave before you ever
get to teach them anything.

------
daniel-levin
This needs considerably more content. I find that 'graphical' linear algebra
becomes a powerful tool when it is used to develop visual intuition for
concepts such as determinants (areas/volumes in space and what it means for
this quantity to be zero), solutions to linear systems (intersecting
lines/planes/hyperplanes), subspaces (lines embedded in planes/hyperplanes and
planes/hyperplanes embedded in planes), why a transform from R^2 -> R is not
invertible (collapsing a plane into a line) what an eigenvector looks like and
how it relates to other matrix properties such as invertibility (with
illustrative examples such as a scaling matrix and a rotation matrix)

Having said that, I like the lego analogy for direct sums and why they don't
commute. It explains concepts a lot more abstract than the basics of linear
algebra. I was not expecting that from the title

------
jonnybgood
I am not the author, but the blog series is based around this paper AFAIK:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.7048](http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.7048)

~~~
mrcactu5
these diagrams are ubiquitous - it's funny they are the same diagrams in both
electrical engineering and theoretical physics

e.g. Topological Quantum Field Theory
[http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/17031/topological-
qua...](http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/17031/topological-quantum-
field-theory-diagrams-with-pstricks-or-tikz)

------
SuperCynical
Honestly, there's not really much content here.

------
liquidmetal
Seems like a good idea. I would have liked this better if it covered harder
theory. Khan Academy's linear algebra section is pretty good. I find it very
long, though. Text + graphics wouldn't have that limitation.

My suggestion would be - take mathematics required by game development and
explain how that works - collisions, intersections, visibility, rotations. All
the juice is right there!

